# Shrimp eat fish eggs?



## TenzinGyatso (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi all,

Im hoping to have a tank where the fish can lay eggs. I'm planning on sparkeling gouramis and Pearl galaxy rasboras. It's ambitions but I plan to plant heavily. Will the shrimp eat the fish eggs if the lay them?

[email protected]


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've kept shrimp with cory eggs and they kept them clean but never ate them


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi!
You should never breed gouramis in a community tank because they will be more aggressive when breeding and it also will cause some damages. And when it comes to breed gouramis the water should be low and the pump and filter should be turned off ( because they are bubble nesting species and they will build bubble nest and you don't want the nest destroyed by the pump). You need a heater too. And the tank must be bare bottom (no substrate) but you can have plants in it. Hope this helps!


----------

